# Disenchanted with Norton and McAfee  Alternatives?



## Lareux (Dec 5, 2004)

I lost my love of Norton Antivirus several years ago. Not so much due to problems with the software, but with the manufacturers. I have been a McAfee advocate since, and now Im not sure about them either. I have a post in the security forum about the problems I am having with McAfee. I am tempted to get rid of it, but I dont know what to replace it with. I have heard a lot about AVG? What other options are out there, and is there anything that can be done to make once great companies great again?

Thoughts?????


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

I am using Norton System Works 2003 works on one machine ---and AVG on another.
I would not use Norton again. Not that I have had many problems {one} --but I don't want to in future. Just too complicated and prone to problem--esp newer versions.
Some like the utilities on Norton, but that can be purchased seperately---and ran from disc.
Where anti-virus is concerned, I am pleased with AVG.  >f


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi..Avg gets my vote..
http://www.av-comparatives.org


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

I myself use avast antivirus. It's free and doesn't use that much resources.
http://www.avast.com/index.html


----------



## Lareux (Dec 5, 2004)

I thought avast was only a partial


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

interesting thread:up: 

i'm still usin' norton, but it is a resource hog

if i'm reading the results i found on blues_harp's link right (on demand comparative), avast is actually more successful than avg.....all of them are pretty close, with norton, kaspersky, nod32, and mcafee the first tier....both avast and avg are second tier....but i'm inclined to choose one that doesn't use a lot resources

avast does look good

curious tho....the second report (retrospective/proactive test) on that link-o-yours, blues_harp....what the heck is that??....none of the av's do well with it


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I used to use NAV for a long time, but after a while I chose a different route....In my
experience, it just started to slow everything down....Now I use AVG. It works just
fine. And:
http://forums.techguy.org/security/110854-security-help-tools.html
This is a good read, if you have the time...
BTW, I still use a Norton Systemworks CD, just run from the CD and not installed,
for a number of registry cleanups..It works good..


----------



## bellgamin (Apr 6, 2001)

I suggest NOT deciding which AV program to use without first taking a look at recent tests of AV programs at AV-comparatives &/or VirusBulletin.

If you are a *high risk surfer* I recommend you trial NOD32, Kaspersky, or DrWeb. Of these, NOD has by far the best support.


----------



## spurkbik201 (May 18, 2005)

Have you considered Zone Alarm. I have been using their firewall and anti-virus software for months without issue. Like Symantec, its not free for the anti-virus, but unlike Symantec which I lost my love affair with too, its not a resource hog.


----------



## Lareux (Dec 5, 2004)

Another problem I have with both Norton (Symantec) & McAfee - Tech Support. Do these other programs have it, and what is it like (Including cost).


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Avg and Avvast are freebies---free software and subscriptions. I have used both and never had one instance when I needed to call tech support. They are small programs that don't eat up resources and don't foul up your computer.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Just tried BitDefender 9.. 
Scans are a tad slow, but I havent seen any slowdown of my system yet..

Tested well here: http://www.pcworld.com/reviews/article/0,aid,124475,00.asp


----------



## lunchbox (May 5, 2005)

I found myself in the same situation many moons ago. I then got introduced to avast and havent looked back since.


----------



## pfurball (Aug 27, 2004)

Howdy all
I loved NOD32 when I had it as it is easy to customize, fast and efficient without being a resource hog and easy to uninstall if you have to! I am currently using Zone Alarm Security Suite as I read on a review that it can save and protect your existing settings and notice when something unusual tries to take over your computer or change settings, before it has been declared a virus/trojan/worm etc.ZASS is also supposed to disallow changes to registry/hosts file etc and any core programme settings etc. So far, it seems to be working well, is set for automatic update and does its own thing. Initially there are 50million popups as it configures itself for the way you run your computer/settings etc but I like the fact that you only have to deny permission for something a couple of times then it seems to "learn" that you want this option and it doesn't popup again unless you change settings.I have my fingers crossed that it is going to be a goodie for me. I also run three antispyware programmes etc.
Regards
Paula


----------



## RedHelix (Oct 31, 2005)

I am hopelessly in love with the Windows OneCare beta. It is packed into a small memory thumbprint, reminds the user when it's time to back up (and has built-in backup utilities, though no network drive support







,) auto-updates and scans, has a firewall, and it has a monthly tune-up feature which automatically clears out all of your temp files, does a virus-scan, applies Windows patches, defrags the hard drive and kills unused shortcuts. I'm loving it.


----------



## ACTU (Jun 29, 2005)

Oh yes the lazy way out.


----------



## RedHelix (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey, I work on PCs with virus-related issues all day. Now that there's a program that does most of the work for me, I love coming home and not having to worry about my computer as well.


----------



## ACTU (Jun 29, 2005)

RedHelix said:


> Hey, I work on PCs with virus-related issues all day. Now that there's a program that does most of the work for me, I love coming home and not having to worry about my computer as well.


Now with all of the screw ups that Microsoft has done with there operating systems. You would trust them to clean up your computer.

Microsoft updates after updates to fix there problems. That they can't get right the first time.

The bottom line is real techs don't trust Microsoft.


----------



## Agent Pat872 (Feb 23, 2006)

Microsoft can be trusted. it is the stupid user who does not know how to take care of their computers. I have never had any probl;ems with windows, with the exception of ME.....damn that os sucked. I like pc-cillin good on resources, cheap and effective. I buy the preceint version for all my computers because it costs me like 9 dollars. I dont have any anti spyware or virus programs on this machine. I dont do dumb **** that will mess my computer up. I have only gotten one virus on any of my computers through the years and it was the computer that everyone i stay with uses, so it was not me who got it.

blah-
agent trick 872


----------



## pontalay (Feb 14, 2006)

I have too agree Nortons was the best thing for 95-98 but major problems for xp,I tried tech support...wat a joke!!!no help there,did everything i printed out too repair..NOOO GOOD
ZoneAlarm is great now..Spyware,Virus,and Secuirty works great
noproblems here,cheap cost worth the price....
I still know poeple that are using Nortons and they still have problems
eg: detects keygens as viruses(used for nocd game playing)
anti-virus not starting up are just a few.....
I believe that if the goverment wasn't collecting money from all these Spy,Virus,cleaners,ect...software...then there would be only one...
just a thought..................


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Agent Pat872 said:


> Microsoft can be trusted. it is the stupid user who does not know how to take care of their computers.


And how about Blaster and dozens of other viruses that would infect the computer as soon as you turn it on without the user touching _anything_?


----------



## littlebity (Nov 8, 2002)

Well i might as well put my opinion in too. Up till I got a new computer I always used the free virus protectors and never had any problems. When I got my new computer about a year ago it had Norton Sytem Works 2003 on it. I didn`t mind it to much.
Now however I am ready to scream at Norton. I was told that for my computer to continue to be covered under the warrenty I had to keep Norton on it. So I went to their web site downloaded Norton System Works 2006.:down: All I can say is that I just came from their web site waiting for live help for an hour& left. I wish I had of ordered the disk then I could demand my money back. I am so fed up with this program it`s not funny.It takes up so much resourses and seems like it is taking over my whole computer. I have yahoo messenger & Norton has a messenger scanning thing on it. I never accept files from anyone so I don`t need it scanned but there doesn`t seem to be anyway to turn it off. I would love to take it off but feel bad because my husband got it for me for my birthday. I`d feel better if I could get my money back & I`m sure going to work on that!! So I had to learn the hard way. I hate Norton and would never recommed it to anyone. Go with AVG or avast I have used both & they`re free. Sorry guess I started venting Norton System Works 2006 :down:  :down:


----------



## littlebity (Nov 8, 2002)

Agent Pat872 said:


> Microsoft can be trusted. it is the stupid user who does not know how to take care of their computers. I dont have any anti spyware or virus programs on this machine. I dont do dumb **** that will mess my computer up. I have only gotten one virus on any of my computers through the years and it was the computer that everyone i stay with uses, so it was not me who got it.
> 
> blah-
> agent trick 872


Wow. You were lucky. I have never had a virus. I always used the free ones & ran anti spyware program as well. I can`t believe anyone in this day & age wouldn`t protect themselves. I have a friend that just fried her computerwith 189 viruses. The main reason being that she had a virus protector but was busy playing games when it wanted to upgrade so she would stop it. Now that is "dumb" but I think not protecting your computer is not a good idea either. There are way to many things going on . I want my investment protected. Sorry but I really think you have been very lucky so far. It doesn`t take "dumb " to get a virus. Good Luck in the future


----------



## RedHelix (Oct 31, 2005)

ACTU said:


> Now with all of the screw ups that Microsoft has done with there operating systems. You would trust them to clean up your computer.
> 
> Microsoft updates after updates to fix there problems. That they can't get right the first time.
> 
> The bottom line is real techs don't trust Microsoft.


It's not a matter of "trust" or "principle." You should know that when working with computers, you check that stuff at the door. I like this program, it has way more functionality than I expected it to have, and it works just fine. When this program starts crashing operating systems across the globe, then you can come back and gloat. Otherwise, swallow your pride, and _chill. out._


----------



## MarieJoe (Oct 22, 2004)

Lareux said:


> I thought avast was only a partial


I don't know about that. 
But, I recently ran the Kaspersky free online scan and it picked up two things that Avast missed.


----------



## ACTU (Jun 29, 2005)

RedHelix said:


> It's not a matter of "trust" or "principle. swallow your pride, and _chill. out._


Wow    Wow


----------



## ACTU (Jun 29, 2005)

MarieJoe said:


> I don't know about that.
> But, I recently ran the Kaspersky free online scan and it picked up two things that Avast missed.


Kaspersky is a great product.


----------



## pontalay (Feb 14, 2006)

spurkbik201 said:


> Have you considered Zone Alarm. I have been using their firewall and anti-virus software for months without issue. Like Symantec, its not free for the anti-virus, but unlike Symantec which I lost my love affair with too, its not a resource hog.


Been use-in for 1.5 yrs. now Zone alarm is working good and the ad/spyware not bad but I use Webroot Spysweeper for a back-up once in awhile,like 1x a month But seem too be the usual 1's Zone alarm finds...

Security /Firewall Kool Tooo


----------



## pontalay (Feb 14, 2006)

You may be able to shut it off in your" Administrative Tools\Services " and see if you can see it running there,if so..then stop it and set it for manual...But I don't use it ZONE ALARM is my choice for now..


----------



## Kokoro (Mar 29, 2006)

A tech support friend of mine who is anti Norton and MacAffee because of both the difficulty removing them and how invasive they are to computer and memory turned me on to NOD32....so far so good....has one month free trial


----------



## lighthouse (May 6, 2002)

AVG antivirus. (Freeware edition) It's free and brilliant. It managed to rectify a couple of viruses on a disc drive I had in my old computer that about half a dozen other anti-virus programmes completely failed to do! It's on their website and I'd thoroughly recommend it!


----------



## scorpions (Mar 24, 2006)

In my opinion, AVG, avast, Computer Associate, and Bitdefender are the best. Norton just slow my computer down, cant detect most of the virus, and the subscription every year is expensive. Last reason to hate norton is removing can be frustrating


----------



## lighthouse (May 6, 2002)

AVG is superb, and doesn't use up much of your disc either (about 18mb). Even the free edition used on a non-networked computer was more efficient than any of those online programmes you can use (which are supposed to be about as thoroughly updated as possible but invaribly aren't).

I guess Norton is probably still trading on the name as much as the product.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

I'm an advocate of "suites" -- software that isn't just an AV program, but like Norton SystemWorks (NSW), is more or less a "do-all". I used NSW for many years, but started noticing that every "upgrade" had *less* in it than the previous version. Symantec kept removing stuff and charging the same for it. In addition, their formerly good tech. support deteriorated to the point that it wasn't worth the hassle of trying to get by all the pages on their support site to get to the place where you could actually ask your question. So 2 years ago, I asked exactly what this thread is asking: Are there good alternatives to NSW? One member mentioned VCOM's SystemSuite (ver. 5 at the time). I liked what he said and bought it. I absolutely love it and consider it a bargain, especially compared to NSW.

Unlike NSW, SystemSuite (SS) is NOT a proprietary program developed by one software house. It is instead a collection of the best independent programs. For example, unlike NSW, SS includes a firewall. The firewall is Sygate's; tests of the firewall using Steve Gibson's "ShieldsUp!" rate ALL of the ports on my computer as invisible to the Web. It also, of course, includes AV -- which is Trend Micro's AV program. It have not had a virus in the 2+ years I've had SS. It includes the full gamit of PC diagnostics, clock sync, "one-button" cleanup like NSW, a hard drive failure early warning system, a Registry fixer that really does fix the Registry and even when I check the "red" items for deletion, has never caused my system to malfunction. It's "JetDefrag" program made my HD much faster than NSW's "SpeedDisk". It has so many other things that NSW doesn't, they are too numerous to mention here.

I recently upgraded to SS6 Pro, which unlike NSW, ADDED  an anti-spyware scanner that is 100x as fast as Ad-aware SE and finds the same spyware that Ad-aware does (however, it's only a scanner; is not on all the time, like SpySweeper, which I use to block incoming spyware).

I suggest you consider SS6. Retail price is $60, but it is always on sale or comes with a rebate for $20, so the real price is $40, a bargain given what you get.


----------



## bubbagump1167 (Apr 24, 2006)

i've only had trouble with ss6 once, but it was a doozy! (Did I just say doozy?) I had forgotten my serial# or whatever its called and went looking for it, this page pops up with the #, and a pop-up pops down. When I click the x to close it, a message appears, "you must click on the third bubble to close this pop-up".   stupid me, i click on the bubble and instantly there are things downloading, pages opening, it was anarchy. I finaly got it fixed but it tool a lot of help. i recommend ewido and hijjack in conjunction with ss6pro. it keeps me out of most jams.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

bubbagump1167 said:


> i've only had trouble with ss6 once, but it was a doozy! . . .


I've never had any problems with SS5 or SS6. Sounds like some spyware threw a pop-up up on your screen, and you did what it asked -- clicked the bubble.


----------



## ttalaoc (Mar 3, 2006)

Panda is a decent AV engine aswell, it is not nearly the resource hog of Norton, If you are looking for free, you can't go wrong with ZoneAlarm and Avast.


----------

